# Polaris Sportsman 1000 Taking on Some Serious Ruts + Video



## VS_Goose

*We'll give you an A for effort!
*
Deep ruts are a mud boggers greatest foe. Getting through the slop becomes infinitely harder when your machine is dragging its undercarriage and that is exactly what happened to this fella. After winching himself free, he tried again but we’re pretty sure he didn’t tackle the same line.


----------

